# Subscription ending?



## zDom (Feb 4, 2009)

No idea how I paid last time. That was like, two years ago.

Can you please remind me how I paid last time? I don't THINK it was paypal because paypal doesn't remember me.

I think I would like to continue to be a supporting member.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2009)

Last notice I have was 2 years ago, that was by Paypal.  Might have sent a check in though. I'd have to comb through my records to verify that.  Paypal is quickest and can auto renew.



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*If            you don't have a PayPal account, you may send a check or money order            to:*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MartialTalk.com            c/o SilverStar WebDesigns Inc.
> P.O. Box 1372
> Buffalo, NY 14220*[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Please            make the check or money order out to *Bob Hubbard*            and please be certain to include your MartialTalk username so that we            may adjust your account.[/FONT]


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 24, 2009)

I send Bob a check and I have never had a problem. 

Paypal might be faster though.


----------

